# My voyage continues



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Another trip onto London today and another proper coffee shop found. This time on London Wall between Liverpool Street and St Pauls.

http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk

Looks like they are a growing chain, but the coffee was excellent. Equipment and freshly roasted beans for sale.

Highly recommended.

I also popped back into Fazenda for cheeky espresso before my train home! I've been in once for a coffee and to buy beans, but I was instantly recognised, warmly welcomed and served with a big smile! My eyes have been opened to a brand new world in the last few weeks since I discovered CFUK - huge thanks!


----------

